# Forum Survey - Which OBDII Diagnostic Device do you Own?



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought it would be interesting to know how many Forum members own OBDII diagnostic devices like those shown above.

As we seem to be getting more new members, this would be useful information for anyone who's considering an OBDII about which one to purchase. Each has it's own pros and cons, so feel free to elaborate on your experience with the one you own and also how long you've owned it. If you have more than one, you can indicate that too.

If you tick "other", please describe the one you're using and a bit of information on that particular model.

Note - For the purpose of this poll, the term "*OBDII Diagnostic Device*" includes any device that can be used to interrogate and report on the status of the electronic system of the vehicle by means of the OBD port.
.


----------



## Beez (Nov 20, 2021)

ODBeleven here. Good little device, used it to enable alarm acoustic arm/disarm but that's about all so far.

Not tinkered with any long coding stuff yet but seems a bit more of a faff than using VCDS.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I wish you'd make your terminology more accurate. *These are not OBD-11 scanners.* Yes, they connect to the same port as generic scanners, but they need to talk proprietary VAG protocol. OBD-11 scanners can't do the same job as these VAG-specific ones.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steve* - Fair enough. I've added a comment to my original post. The definition and terminology has been clarified further in this *post*.
.


----------



## Reamershoe (Aug 5, 2020)

I used OBDeleven to activate cruise control after fitting and also puddle lights to bottom of door along with the red lights on end of doors .


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Carista, bought it after someone who owns a Mk2 did a video review and I was mostly interested in the customisation options at the time. It scan for errors as others do. It's served me well. £24 for the adapter and 30 days full access. £9 gets you a weekly pass to see error codes and save customisations. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## ebusch (Jul 1, 2007)

I purchased Carista back during a Black Friday sale prior to their change over to a subscription model so I have the grandfathered "Pro Package" for a lifetime of full functionality. I later purchased the XTool 401 for some recoding.


----------



## Rhubarb (Jul 18, 2021)

OBDeleven. Waited until Cyber Monday back in November and got 2 years of Pro license for the price of one:


*Reference*​*Product*​*Unit price*​​
PRO-PLANCM

*CYBER MONDAY PRO Plan*

21.15​


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

So here is a question for those of you that are running a Win10 64bit setup.
Are RossTech, ODBEleven, or Carista drivers _'signed_'?

Reason I'm asking is I have VCDS installed on an old Win7 laptop. I have since purchased a touch-enabled tablet (thinking it would make a more portable tool) but have discovered Win10 64bit will not allow you to load unsigned drivers unless you temporarily disable “driver signature enforcement” at boot. This needs to be done every time (tricks for permanently disabling enforcement don't work with 64bit software)

This in itself wouldn't be so bad except you need a physical keyboard to disable enforcement (touch features are not enabled at boot) Kinda defeats the point of a tablet if you need to configure it like a laptop.

Not sure I'll bother loading VCDS onto the tablet if this is going to be a problem but thought I'd ask first.


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I got a cheap Streetwize one from EuroCarParts. Nothing fancy but works as a fault code reader.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *FNChaos* -


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Swiss.

Discovered the 64bit driver issue when I tried migrating my Unitronic ODB tuning cable over to my tablet. (Guessing Uni didn't / doesn't want to spent the $$ to get Microsoft's blessing) Anyway, I can live with that one since it is used very infrequently but I would have to reconsider my tablet choice if it was going to be a pain every time I wanted to do maintenance.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No worries!  I was using an Android tablet for my OBDeleven when I first got it as I had an iPhone and the iOS of OBDeleven wasn't available at the time. I used the iPhone as a hot spot and the combination worked great. At least until they updated their software to Android 5, and my ancient Asus MeMO Pad was only capable of Android 4.5 and couldn't be updated. So that was the end of that. But I now have an Android smartphone so it's all good.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Quick OBDEleven question for those that might know….

Im considering buying a used one - a pro version bought before they started charging an annual subscription fee. According to the website, units bought before 15.06.2021 are entitled to continual use of lifetime subscription without the need for yearly fees. Original proof of purchase is required according to the website.










Question is though, are these devices “tied” to the original owner in any way? - would I be able to create an account and essentially register & use the device myself - I don’t wanna buy it if I can’t use it under my own account etc


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steviejones133* - You might want to contact them directly and ask for clarification since they provide a support email address.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

The way I see it is if you set up an account with the old device you would be getting the subscription service only as an option. Only way for you to have the legacy version with the unit in question is to be supplied with the account login details which would probably go against EUA. Then again does everyone really truly read the EUA although nowadays with everything that’s been going on globally probably wise to start properly reading them.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks guys. In the end, I decided to just buy an OBDEleven pro regardless of trying to get a legacy version without the annual subscription fee. Think I got a good price on a brand new one from an official OBDEleven dealer - Albionshire car diagnostics - £104.99 free delivery (£10 off with discount code applied - p6xszxsp)

It was the cheapest I could find it in the uk without ordering direct and paying customs etc from Lithuania









OBDeleven Pro Pack (NextGen)| Albionshire Car Diagnostics


OBDeleven Pro Pack (NextGen) Bluetooth car scanner for IOS and Android. Comes with 12 months PRO plan. Genuine and official OBDeleven with Free UK delivery.




albionshire.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the new *NextGen* from OBDeleven?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I didn’t buy mine directly from OBDEleven, got mine from Albionshire Diagnostics in UK - it is a next gen device unless there’s an even newer version? - when I got to OBDEleven site, it shows the above devices like mine but the ultimate is priced at €179.99 instead of the price in your image 🤔


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steviejones133* - So you have the black one with the red stripe?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

@SwissJetPilot

I haven’t plugged mine in or set it up yet, but I think that all the devices are the same regardless of basic, starter, pro or ultimate - I think the stripe will illuminate different colours according to which “plan” you have. Mine should light up blue when I plug it in as I have the pro subscription, if you had ultimate, it would light up red I imagine. You can see from the pic below that the ”stripe” is no colour at all when not in use, you can see it is a stripe that will illuminate though……

I imagine that if you don’t renew an annual subscription, it’ll default to green as per your image with all 3 together……


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steviejones133* - Okay, good to know. I was wondering about the color bar system. Now I understand what they're talking about with this statement; "Individual design
Possibility to choose desired led light color." So the color is based on the plan. Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

I bought the “old gen” device - small, white and cheap. And added the duct-tape to extract it.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I think the colour relates to the subscription plan unless it’s a customisable thing within the app…..once I’ve set it up, I will confirm.

EDIT. Actually, it does seem that it’s a customisable thing and perhaps not as I’d thought to be plan related


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

I have Carista which I got years ago. However recently I found myself needing more in-depth programming.

Apart from VCDS, do any of the plug in modules allow you to recode new batteries, along with allowing you to choose your service schedule? Not just reset but manually deciding the mileage or time you need between both service & inspection and switching from fixed to variable (long life).

Thank you


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Has anyone purchased the new *NextGen* from OBDeleven?
> View attachment 482451


I got the Ultimate for £99 on special offer back during Halloween.


----------



## steve-x (Nov 12, 2021)

I have the nextgen obd11 and everything works on IOS.

I was put off purchasing for a while as I was led to believe that it only worked on android, but can confirm that all diagnostics, live date, apps and long coding etc work on IOS as I have done so on my transporter.

I have also used on two Audi TT's well, on mine to clear battery and radio faults when changing battery and head unit, and a friend to troubleshoot his mag ride successfully.

Unless you need to code, I highly recommend anyone who finds this in future to purchase the next gen obd11 direct from their website. It is around £55 including postage, works with Android and IOS, and can almost anything you need to troubleshoot any issues. You also get 12 credit when you first register an account, apps are about 11 credits, so for example, on my transporter I used the 11 points to enable auto lock and unlock, then I registered a second account with my other email, and used those credits for the needle sweep. You also get a bonus credit each day you log in (or at least I seem to!).

I haven't bought the Pro sub yet, as I have looked at long coding, but only to check coding values that someone else had done with VCDS, and via enabling a couple of bits via the apps I have not had any need to buy the sub yet, but as and when I need to do specific coding outside of the apps and free credits I will - still works out cheaper than buying the £140 pro sub and next gen dongle from Amazon (I think Pro sub is £22, so next gen unit and later upgrade to pro is still only £77 vs the Amazon price).

I also have an old Autel tool, it interfaces with airbag and other basic modules, but I feel those are very outdated now for VAG, and rather than spend £100 plus on a scanner, ODB11 is the way to go for VAG cars, of course the only limitation is OBD11 does not do other vehicles, so if you own others you still need something else like the autel.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a licensed version of VCDS Lite, and OBD Eleven. (Android) Pro, bought about two years ago, to test the UVAC controller, which it couldn't. So licensed my copy of VCDS Lite 
I still prefer VCDS. 
Mac.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I've got an OBD11 and VCP (VAG CAN Pro) which are both several (4+ ?) years old now.

OBD11 is absolutely dog slow when used with my ancient Samsung Galaxy Tab but it's got a nice interface, good functionality and is easy to use.

VCP runs on Windows, I've used it on my old MacBook Pro through Parallels virtualisation software. It was OK on a Windows 10 VM, but I haven't tried it on Windows 11 one yet, either on my old Intel MacBook nor my new M1 machine. VCP is handy in that it is feature rich and can initialise modules like the Reversing Camera and active TPMS one that some people have had issues with. I've sorted that module for myself and a couple of other forum members because at the time there wasn't anything else we could find that could do it. I've never had any issues with the Windows drivers but it's much more expensive than OBD11 and requires paying an annual subscription for any new downloads (but not to use any existing ones) after the first year (which is included in the purchase price), mine has now expired and I won't renew it unless I need anything new, which is pretty unlikely at the moment.

I also purchased a D-Link DUB-E100 connector so I could update the MMI firmware/software to enable Carplay and extend the Satnav maps licence period.


----------



## Radar (Dec 30, 2021)

I have been running VagCom since late 2000/early 2001 (I forget exactly when). With a fleet of VW Passat's due to having several kids it was essential to keep them all going without breaking the bank.

Now that the kids are adults and moved on I don't use it nearly as much but I use it every couple weeks for one thing or another.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

using VCDS since ever (a clone, not the genuine one.. )


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gen 1&2 obdeleven and vcds started off with a clone before buying the real deal.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

VCDS Lite currently, but thinking of plumping for the full version. These cars have so many issues it seems wise.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

VCDS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilky1974 (Feb 14, 2021)

Genuine VCDS (the three VIN licence) - I use it to mostly read codes and I've done a small amount of module recoding. Expensive, but I've used it a lot over the last twelve months and it's helped me sort out most of the issues I have experienced.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't got one yet but I'm down to the VCDS (3 VIN) or the NextGen OBD11 Pro Pack. Bit of a difference in price so I'm thinking as I'm a bit of a novice I'd go with the OBD11, thoughts anyone?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

MachineGun said:


> I haven't got one yet but I'm down to the VCDS (3 VIN) or the NextGen OBD11 Pro Pack. Bit of a difference in price so I'm thinking as I'm a bit of a novice I'd go with the OBD11, thoughts anyone?


This was pretty much me too. I don’t think I have the knowledge to be able to use VCDS to its full capacity yet, could learn but for now I went with the much cheaper OBDEleven pro. Obviously it will have some limitations compared to VCDS such as the inability to run the adaptation for the roadster roof servo errors, but I can always upgrade in the future. Right now, I think the OBDEleven pro will suit my needs for now and if I want to get into coding etc, I’ll have to learn - the one click apps also seemed beneficial for novices……


----------



## JMich (Nov 20, 2015)

OBDEleven is only £29.99 (£20 off) on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

VCDS 
Started off with the HEX+CAN back in 2004, upgraded to the 'full fat' HEX-NET when they came out (2015 ish).

Also got VCP V2 interface c/w VIM add on, that never really gets used, (bought to do a specific coding) I really ought to sell this.

Also own an OBDLink MX+ that I bought to do some changes on a E93 BMW.

Whatever you do never use those 'one click' activations on the cheaper dongles, as they are renowned for changing things that are totally unnecessary, physically change the long coding yourself (do your research before coding!!)


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> using VCDS since ever (a clone, not the genuine one.. )


Wow, you willingly plug a £10 cloned cable into a £50k+ car??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I might consider to buy the genuine one if its price would be "just" double or triple of the clone, but won't spend x30 to have the same functionality


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> I might consider to buy the genuine one if its price would be "just" double or triple of the clone, but won't spend x30 to have the same functionality


Not quite the same functionality though.
Never heard of anyone bricking a controller with a genuine interface, clones on the other hand, several people have contacted me to rectify their bricked car.
The reason why they cost what they do is because of R&D, cloners have no outlay.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I use cloned interfaces since my first Audi in 2003 and never bricked anything, I believe a genuine interface won't stop you from a brick possibility, if you don't know what you are doing...
you are right in saying that R&D costs, but basically the VCDS sw is almost the same from when it has been launched, if the price of a genuine interface is reasonable, majority of users would have bought it, and Ross-Tech would have sold thousands of them, but reality says that unfortunately 95% of VCDS users have clones...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

We are digressing from the point of this thread so I will keep this short so it doesn't railroad it completely.



kevin#34 said:


> but basically the VCDS sw is almost the same from when it has been launched, if the price of a genuine interface is reasonable, majority of users would have bought it, and Ross-Tech would have sold thousands of them, but reality says that unfortunately 95% of VCDS users have clones...


Ross-Tech update the software several times per year.
It has had countless updates since I bought my first interface in around 2004.

When VAG bring out new platform cars the way coding is done invariably always changes, it used to be done under long coding where you added or subtracted numbers to say whether something was enabled or disabled.
It then moved onto the 'tick box' version of long coding, which was completely different.
Today on modern vehicles very little is done under long coding, it's done under adaptations.

Plug an old cloned cable into a modern car and you won't be coding much, just like you can't do much with the older (discontinued) HEX+CAN on new cars.

A cloned cable is worth nothing s/h.
A HEX+CAN interface sells for more s/h than when they were new! even the newer HEX-V2 & HEX-NET (providing they are unlimited VIN) also sell for not far off the cost of them when they were new.

This will never persuade those who want ' the moon on a stick' where cheap will always be the best 


Back on topic...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Understood…. if so, next survey could be _which VCDS version you have, genuine or clone? _


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

_Reading measuring value block using VAG UDS android app with ELM 327 wifi/bluetooth adapter. 

Checking DSG Temperature and some engine measuring block





_


----------



## richardase (8 mo ago)

I have tested many Bluetooth OBD2 scanners with my car but I found that the FIXD scanner is the cheapest and best option. BlueDriver also gives many features but it costs almost double the price of FIXD and I don't think to spend that much is a wise idea.


----------



## MarkTheShark (9 mo ago)

I am considering getting the Autel mk808. Anyone here used Autel on VAG?


----------

